# vulgar expressions



## Thomas1

hello 
I've some expressions which I have to tranlste into French, they come from a movie script but I have to warn you that they're vulgar  Could anyone please help me???
I don't give a fuck about that
fuck you
fuck it


----------



## Axl

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> hello
> I've some expressions which I have to tranlste into French, they come from a movie script but I have to warn you that they're vulgar  Could anyone please help me???
> I don't give a fuck about that
> fuck you
> fuck it



I'm not a native, but I'll try and start things rolling...

1. Je m`en tamponne le coquillard; je m`en fous
2. Tu m`emmerdes!
3. *I could offer a few here, but I think they'd be wrong, so we'll wait...*

And...pardon my French!  (Come on, you had to expect that!  )

Axl.


----------



## Jabote

I don't give a fuck about that = j'en ai rien à foutre, rien à cirer, rien à branler, rien à secouer

fuck you = je t'emmerde, va te faire foutre, va te faire sauter, va te faire mettre

fuck it = d'la merde !


----------



## yara

Bonjour

Axl, don't worry, your french is very good (bravo pour "je m'en tamponne le coquillard" !!)  
Anyway :
1. Je m'en fous
2. Va te faire foutre (very very vulgar), OR va te faire voir, OR je t'emmerde...
3. Depends on the context I think...


----------



## Axl

yara said:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Axl, don't worry, your french is very good (bravo pour "je m'en tamponne le coquillard" !!)



I only wish it was true!  I take it the example above isn't used much?
Oops, and I just realised my number two was *tu m'* instead of *je t'*.  Never mind, I don't swear much anyway!

Axl.


----------



## yara

tu m'emmerdes is also correct


----------



## le chat noir

This is where we are all allowed to let a bit of steam out, I guess   .

for "fuck it" I would say "fait chier !" (this is really starting to annoy me, my friend) if there is no other context, or "rien à foutre" (your previous statement does not stir the faintest hint of interrest in me, dear sir) if the locution refers to some previously identified topic   .


----------



## Thomas1

guys thanks a lot to you all 
i've got some more questions (sorry if they are silly but i'm starting to learn french )
is there any difference between 
Tu m`emmerdes
and
je t'emmerde

as far as "fuck it" is concerned let's say there's sth that annoy's me because i did it lots of times and all the time i fucked it up so does the expression/locution (looked it up ) "rien à foutre" suit here???

ps:Axl don't worry about your French, if it cheers you up it's by far better than mine


----------



## yara

Tu m'emmerdes means something like 'I'm sick of you',  'I fed up with you'
Je t'emmerde is more generic and means something like 'go away', 'Fuck you' actually

N'hésitez pas à me corriger, my english is not very good...


----------



## Jabote

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> guys thanks a lot to you all
> i've got some more questions (sorry if they are silly but i'm starting to learn french )
> is there any difference between
> Tu m`emmerdes
> and
> je t'emmerde
> 
> as far as "fuck it" is concerned let's say there's sth that annoy's me because i did it lots of times and all the time i fucked it up so does the expression/locution (looked it up ) "rien à foutre" suit here???
> 
> ps:Axl don't worry about your French, if it cheers you up it's by far better than mine


 
Je t'emmerde is more like fuck you
Tu m'emmerdes is equivalent to you're breaking my balls (in your case because in mine they would have a hard time finding them, me being a woman he he he...)

Fuck it in your example: in such a case I would for sure say "Mais merde à la fin !" - Others will say "Putain !", or "saloperie de truc !", or "saloperie de truc à la con !"


----------



## Auryn

Fuck it -> may I suggest "oh, et puis merde!"


----------



## Yaya

I was never able to find an equivalent to "fuck it." I think it is because when it is used in English, it's not really as vulgar as the others... it's not agressive at all.. you would never see someone yell "FUCK IT!" (in my experience) as you would see many people yell "FAIT CHIER"
Fuck it is more of a relaxed expression... like.. you dropped a quarter and you bend down to find it but can´t.. after 10 seconds you just say "ah... fuck it" kind of like "ehh.. whatever" but a little more harsher.
Therefore I think the best translation- although it is not as vulgar I think it gets the same, relaxed meaning across- is "laisse tomber".. maybe "je l'emmerde"

I have never heard "je m'en tamponne le coquillard" is it used often??


----------



## Auryn

Yaya said:
			
		

> I have never heard "je m'en tamponne le coquillard" is it used often??



It's my father's favourite expression


----------



## le chat noir

"Je t'emmerde" means litterally "I excrete all over you", but it is a mark of utter opposition and contempt : "I do not care the least about you / what you do / what you say, and I will do as I please regardless".
Due to the contemptuous meaning, it is a quite strong insult. A very likely answer would be a smash in your face .

"tu m'emmerdes" is litterally the contrary ("you excrete all over me"), but the meaning is more straightforward, like "Say, you annoy me quite a bit, pal".
It is much less insulting than the above, although not many people like to get adressed that way still .


----------



## Axl

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> guys thanks a lot to you all
> i've got some more questions (sorry if they are silly but i'm starting to learn french )
> is there any difference between
> Tu m`emmerdes
> and
> je t'emmerde
> 
> as far as "fuck it" is concerned let's say there's sth that annoy's me because i did it lots of times and all the time i fucked it up so does the expression/locution (looked it up ) "rien à foutre" suit here???
> 
> ps:Axl don't worry about your French, if it cheers you up it's by far better than mine



I would say tu m'emmerde translates (from an English perspective) as *you're fucking with me?

*Yaya, I've heard *je m'en tamponne le coquillard *used a few times (that's why I suggested it, LOL).  I've never been quite sure about how offensive it is though...
Axl.


----------



## le chat noir

I often hear (or use !) the shorter form "je m'en tamponne". I reckon it is not especially offensive, beyond the basic fact that few people like to hear how little you care about what they do / say / are .

It may be used to speak about a third person, like "je m'en tamponne, de son avis" (I don't care about what he thinks).
or, to go back to previous topic: "je l'emmerde, moi, le directeur !" (to be said in front of your co-workers after your skillfull negociation brought up a massive salary reduction for the whole staff ).


----------



## Axl

Yeah, that's what I presumed.  Just a bit like: *I don't give a damn/rat's arse/toss*.

Axl.


----------



## LV4-26

Jabote said:
			
		

> Fuck it in your example: in such a case I would for sure say "Mais merde à la fin !" - Others will say "Putain !", or "saloperie de truc !", or "saloperie de truc à la con !"


According to the context you gave in post #8, le chat noir's "fait chier!" is also very good.
Just for the fun of beating Jabote at the longest-phrase record :
_Nom de Dieu de bordel de merde de saloperie de truc à la con!
_But let us not forget that the original expression has only got two short words 
I know a lot more but I don't want this thread to be locked


----------



## sophievm

"tu m'emmerdes" means "you annoy me" in a vulgar way, it's not the translation for "fuck you" which is, as some others said, "je t'emmerde".


----------



## Didier_S

"You're breaking my balls" exists in French : "Tu m'les brises", "Tu m'les haches menues", "Tu m'casses les couilles".


----------



## LV4-26

Axl said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I presumed. Just a bit like: *I don't give a damn/rat's arse/toss*.Axl.


Thks Axl, I didn't know _I don't give a rat's arse. _
I like it. It sounds very "imagé".


----------



## Jabote

Didier_S said:
			
		

> "You're breaking my balls" exists in French : "Tu m'les brises", "Tu m'les haches menues", "Tu m'casses les couilles".


 
Tu me les gonfles, tu me pompes l'air (ou.... le dard), tu fais chier, tu commences à me courir (or à me courir sur le haricot)... etc.


----------



## fetchezlavache

i like 'i don't give a fiddler's fart'.


----------



## Axl

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Thks Axl, I didn't know _I don't give a rat's arse. _
> I like it. It sounds very "imagé".



Imagé, yes.  But be warned, it sounds far from sophisticated!  I first heard it said by Rip Torn in Tom Green's _Freddie Got Fingered_.  If you know of Green, Torn or the film, you'll know what I mean.

Axl.


----------



## le chat noir

LOL sophistication may lie in hiding in the most unexpected places.


----------



## Jabote

le chat noir said:
			
		

> LOL sophistication may lie in hiding in the most unexpected places.


 
In.... hind(ing) ... or almost !!! lol


----------



## LV4-26

Obviously you find more synonims in slang than in ordinary speech.

I mean, just for this expression "don't give a damn" you get any number of synonims and the same in French and the same, I suppose, in almost all other languages.


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks a bunch to all of you, that’s quite a nice “collection” 

I’ve collected the “locutions” you gave me and I’d like to ask you for one more thing could you please put them in order beginning with the strongest one??? (if some of them are at the “same level” just put ‘=’ sign between them please) 

 

1. I don't give a fuck about that; *I don't give a damn/rat's arse/toss*

Je m`en tamponne le coquillard

je m`en fous

j'en ai rien à foutre

rien à cirer

rien à branler

rien à secouer

je m'en tamponne

 


2. fuck you

Tu m`emmerdes! 'I'm sick of you',  (I think it should go to the # 4 ??)

je t'emmerde "fuck you”

va te faire foutre, 

va te faire sauter, 

va te faire mettre

va te faire voir,


3. fuck it

d'la merde !

fait chier !

rien à foutre

Mais merde à la fin !

Putain !

saloperie de truc !

saloperie de truc à la con !

oh, et puis merde!

laisse tomber

_Nom de Dieu de bordel de merde de saloperie de truc à la con!_

 

 

4. and sth additional - "You're breaking my balls " : 

Tu m'les brises, 

Tu m'les haches menues, 

Tu m'casses les couilles" ,

Tu me les gonfles, 

tu me pompes l'air (ou.... le dard), 

tu fais chier, 

tu commences à me courir (or à me courir sur le haricot)

 

thanks ahead


----------



## sophievm

For "fuck you" there's also "va te faire enculer" which is almost litteral translation..


----------



## kathy_wylie

i use 'je m'en fous' all the time to mean, I don't care about it.

Does this have a stronger meaning that I think? Does it really mean f**k?


----------



## sophievm

Non Kathy, ça n'a rien à voir avec la traduction littérale de "fuck" mais "fuck it" a une connotation particulière qui peut effectivement être rendue par "je m'en fous".


----------



## LV4-26

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> I don't give a fuck about that; *I don't give a damn/rat's arse/toss*
> 
> 5=Je m`en tamponne le coquillard
> 
> 3.je m`en fous
> 
> 1=j'en ai rien à foutre
> 
> 7.rien à cirer
> 
> 1.rien à branler
> 
> 4.rien à secouer
> 
> 5.je m'en tamponne


Here, I've done the first one.1. are the strongest and 7 is the weakest (so to say).
I'm not sure about "rien à secouer", though. I don't know whether it refers to masturbation or not, like "rien à branler". If it does then it should come in third position before "je m'en fous".


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks to all for clarification 
if anyone could do the rest...


----------



## beri

Axl said:
			
		

> 1. Je m`en tamponne le coquillard


Jacques Villeret? 

Another nice one is, by Georges Brassens: "je m'en soucie comme d'une cerise".
Ave great Georges!


----------



## Jabote

Weakest to strongest:

1 je m'en tamponne

2 Je m`en tamponne le coquillard

3 je m`en fous

4 j'en ai rien à foutre

5 j'en ai rien à cirer

6 j'en ai rien à secouer 

7 j'en ai rien à branler


----------



## Jabote

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Here, I've done the first one.1. are the strongest and 7 is the weakest (so to say).
> I'm not sure about "rien à secouer", though. I don't know whether it refers to masturbation or not, like "rien à branler". If it does then it should come in third position before "je m'en fous".


 
Rien à secouer is slightly (just slightly !) weaker than rien à branler. And yes it refers to masturbation. This is why they are the strongest


----------



## Jabote

beri said:
			
		

> Jacques Villeret?
> 
> Another nice one is, by Georges Brassens: "je m'en soucie comme d'une cerise".
> Ave great Georges!


 
Actually Georges Brassens "modernized" an old expression which is "je m'en soucie comme d'une guigne" (a guigne being a type of cherry)


----------



## Axl

Jabote said:
			
		

> Rien à secouer is slightly (just slightly !) weaker than rien à branler. And yes it refers to masturbation. This is why they are the strongest



It's strange that in English a reference to that doesn't necessarily make a word/phrase strong, e.g. I don't give a toss, wanker, etc. etc.
And I thought we were the bluenosed and unliberated ones...!!!

Axl.


----------



## LV4-26

Axl said:
			
		

> It's strange that in English a reference to that doesn't necessarily make a word/phrase strong, e.g. I don't give a toss, wanker, etc. etc.
> And I thought we were the bluenosed and unliberated ones...!!!
> 
> Axl.


This is an interesting matter which could be debated for a long time. I don't feel "rien à branler" as being that strong. Jabote mentionned it as one of the strongest _because_ there's a reference to masturbation. Now the question is : what makes a word strong or vulgar ? Is it the concept it refers to when understood literaly ? 
I'm not sure. If you take "rien à foutre", the people who use it and hear it never have the literal meaning in mind so, to my mind, this makes it less strong.
The best example of that is "foutez-moi la paix". (leave me alone)There's the verb "foutre" in it and yet, we never have that in mind when we say it or hear it. I think the offensive word has reall lost (almost) all its strength here.
So, I wouldn't say these expressions are that strong.


----------

